
Show HN: Vocabify for Chrome - Remember the words you come across - archie_peach
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vocabify/kfflofdchiheamgnkdipdkhlbcecbnge
======
brudgers
Related app: [https://vocabifyapp.com/](https://vocabifyapp.com/)

It's an interesting project. But for me, and with the caveat I am probably an
outlier, this might make an interesting command line utililty...for me, all
the social media stuff seems like luggage.

Good luck.

